# Horse & Fence Q?



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

First of all, does anyone know of what kind of horse this is? And also, has anyone ever put in this type of fence before and how expensive was it compared to others?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4423097111_e24e254f7f_o.jpg


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I would guess that's a quarter horse, but it's hard to be certain, that's not a good picture of it.

That's vinyl fencing. It's one of the most expensive fences you can put up.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Vinyl fence is also more dangerous than wood, in my opinion. If a horse breaks a rail, the ends are often very jagged where it breaks. And they break more easily, especially in cold weather.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The horse is gray (or maybe grey).


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Its a yellow color in person with some darker spots on it. Its along a road I take every week and though I would take a pic because I really liked it. 

Its not at a western or english farm so I am no sure. I think the place is called Aspens Run Farm outside Renton and Issaquah Washington. 

About the vinyl, does it snap or bend. Because I herd it bends and pops right off?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

It bends to a degree, but it will eventually snap. In the cold they become pretty brittle.

This kind of vinyl fence is great, virtually never breaks, just flexes:
Horse Fence Systems - Flex-Fence - 4.25" 3-wire Flex-Fence - RAMM


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I like the type that My Beau posted. That's actually the kind my family has on the farm, I forgot in an earlier post that it comes in other forms besides that!

But yeah...nice fencing.

The type the OP posted I don't like. It seems like every place I see that has fance like that, there's broken jagged bits somewhere along the line.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No guess on the horse, too far away and it is often hard to tell by a pic anyway.

As for the fencing, they couldn't pay me enough to put that around where I have my horses. My Beau is right, that stuff with break with very little pressure and leaves horribly jagged edges that are sharp enough to cut you if you touch it. IMHO, it is more dangerous than barbed wire. I would feel more comfortable containing mine with razor wire.

I like the Centaur fencing.
Centaur HTP: Horse Fence Systems
It is similar to what My Beau posted but I think it is slightly better quality.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like that type of fence. I think I want that with electric tape for part too or electric rope for broodmares with foals.


----------

